

New f# Tools Release - rlmw
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme/archive/2010/11/10/november-2010-f-2-0-free-tools-update.aspx

======
dstone
I'm pretty amazed by the recent decisions Microsoft has made with respect to
open source projects. The level to which they've been cooperating with the
community on Mono, jQuery, and the Iron* languages is something I certainly
haven't seen before.

And the fact that they're accepting contributions to the NuGet project is
pretty awesome too. .NET has needed something similar to gems for a while now.

~~~
iamelgringo
I'm friends with the Microsoft BizSpark Evangelist in SV, and there's people
working very, very hard to communicate and advocate for open source ideology
within Microsoft.

There's a lot of cool stuff coming out of Microsoft, and if we support it and
encourage is as a hacker community, hopefully, they'll continue down that
road.

------
gcampbell
I believe this is a precursor to releasing an F# plugin for MonoDevelop, as
per <http://twitter.com/#!/tomaspetricek/status/1076637588262912>

------
luu
Sweet! Before this release, F# was a non-starter for script-y stuff on linux
since /resident caused my scripts to hang, and running without /resident had a
ridiculously long startup time.

